# A few new pencil sketches



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 23, 2008)

Arabian Foal:







Arabian Stallion looking over shoulder






This is my favorite one I've done so far


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 23, 2008)

WOW Very nice.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you.. Used to draw a lot until I got to high school/college, didn't have the time to.. We're at the end of the semester now, so have some free time in between last minute assignments and graduation stuff, so I take the time to draw when I can


----------



## kaykay (Apr 23, 2008)

Nice job!!! Ive been itching to get my pencils and paint out again


----------



## barnbum (Apr 23, 2008)

I always look forward to seeing your work!! I love those!


----------



## maplegum (Apr 23, 2008)

You are VERY good. Those sketches have so much magic about them.


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Have a couple others I'm working on!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Apr 24, 2008)

You do a fantastic job!!!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Apr 24, 2008)

Great work, awesome eye for detail. You have a real talent there!

Mary


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Apr 24, 2008)

Thanks.. I need to work on my legs and eyes


----------



## Tony (Apr 25, 2008)

Very nice.


----------



## ~Dan (Apr 26, 2008)

fantatic (jaw dropper)


----------



## Rebecca (Apr 26, 2008)

Those are very good!



Keep it up. I love drawing horses but I haven't had much time recently.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Apr 26, 2008)

Oh those are great!


----------

